# SHOW TIME!!!



## Rail Freak (Aug 15, 2013)

The time has finally arrived. The 5th try for an Amtrak Trip to Glacier park! (the other tries were canceled for various reasons)

The super shuttle is picking me up at 5am for a flight from Tampa to Abuquerque where I'll pick up the SWC to LAX, then the CS to PDX and the EB to WGL.

I'll be staying at the Village Inn at Apgar. I am so much looking forward to this! ( the weather forecast is perfect for the 4 days I'll be there.)

Then I'll be taking the EB to PDX, CS to MTZ, CZ to CHI & the CONO to MEM, where I'll fly back to Tampa.

All that's left to do is make sure the cat didnt stow away in my luggage, & it's FUN TIME! Cant wait to hear that train horn again! Gonna sleep like a baby!!! Hoping to sneak a peak at the Met Longe in LAX, even though I'll be a couple days early!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 15, 2013)

All Aboard! Some people get to have all the Fun! Looking forward to your Trip Reports, have a Ball!


----------



## JayPea (Aug 15, 2013)

Have fun! I know you will enjoy Glacier Park! Make sure to stay awake for your entrance and exit from Spokane! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 15, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> All Aboard!... have a Ball!


Make that a High Ball! :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Aug 15, 2013)

Have a great time. We want to hear all about the trip.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the cheers!

Something must be up, everything is going smoothly! :giggle:

The Airport shuttle arrived on time. The curbside checkin attendant came to the shuttle van & carried my bags to his counter & checked my bags, gave me my tickets & sent me on my way. I flew South West Tampa - Dallas switched planes & flew to Albuquerque. Got front row seats on both flights, plenty of leg room! Got to ABQ Station and found out the #3 is on time &, to my surprise, they have WIFI (or Greyhound does)! So, here I sit in ABQ waitin on a train. It just dont get no better than this!!!! :hi:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 16, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> It just dont get no better than this!!!!


I'm guessing that riding the Chief will be better than sitting around at Albuquerque waiting for it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 19, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > It just dont get no better than this!!!!
> ...


I knew that was coming!!! :hi:


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 19, 2013)

*Left ABQ on time. Mike was my SCA, 40 years experience & it showed! Man how nice to be on the rails again! For dinner the first nite I had the light entre (Eye Round), tough as shoe leather! The red wine sauce was good but.....!  *

*Slept soundly that night, although was wakened by a thunderstorm around 3am. We arrived an hour early & decided to investigate the Met Lounge issue. The Red Cap said it would be a couple of months and the ticket agent said around Sept 1st???? Took the Red Cap Cart to the train, car #1430 Rm #3. Was 1st into the Parlar Car. Didnt stay long & would not use the Parlor car this trip due to all the kids & non caring parents!!! Terrible! For lunch, I tried the Smoked Salmon on a Multi Grain Bagel with Horseraddish Cream Cheese (KILLER)!!! Cheese Cake with Rasberry topping to top it off!!!*

*A Customer Service Supervisor came by my room to introduce himself ( Winston MacIntosh). A pleasant fellow! You could tell the employees knew he was on board, :giggle: !!!*

*I was so tired that evening I skipped dinner & was sleeping by 7pm!!!*

*The next mornig I had French Toast for breakfast and while finishing we pulled into Klamouth Falls at 7:20 ( an hour early)!!! Then we were 30 minutes early into PDX! (This trip is breaking records for performance!!!*

*PDX-WGL I was in Rm #10. My SCA was a fellow by the name of O.C. Smith, one of the best I've ever had!!! For the catered dinner I chose the Shrimp & Pasta, very tasty!!!  That evening O.C. left a Chocolat Mint on the pillow when he turned down the bed ( a 1st for me)!*

*AND Finally, I'm actually sitting in the office of the Village Inn at Apgar typing this report! This place is AWESOME!!!!  *


----------



## bobnjulie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 20, 2013)

nice  also quick question how were you able to fly from tampa to dallas on WN(southwest)? :huh: the wright amendment is still in effect for another year for destinations outside the zone

EDIT never mind i see its a stop over in new orleans then on through to dallas love field and change to abq


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 20, 2013)

Room #10 on 2730? Railfan window right outside of your door! Nice!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 20, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Room #10 on 2730? Railfan window right outside of your door! Nice!





the_traveler said:


> Room #10 on 2730? Railfan window right outside of your door! Nice!


Actually the #2830 car was turned the other way, Bedrooms on the rear!


----------



## JayPea (Aug 20, 2013)

You're right about the smoked salmon and cream cheese on the bagel as well as the cheesecake and raspberry topping. I had both on my CS trip two weeks ago and both were excellent! And my uncle and I met Winston three years ago on the TE. Very nice man to talk to.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 20, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Room #10 on 2730? Railfan window right outside of your door! Nice!
> ...


I never know if I'm coming or going - try to go west, young man! :giggle:


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 21, 2013)

BrianPR3 said:


> nice  also quick question how were you able to fly from tampa to dallas on WN(southwest)? :huh: the wright amendment is still in effect for another year for destinations outside the zone
> EDIT never mind i see its a stop over in new orleans then on through to dallas love field and change to abq


The Wright Amendment has been effectively obsolete for the last 7 years. Remember, under the Wright Amendment, you couldn't have ANY ITINERARY with an end destination outside of the 5 neighboring states. Today you can book a flight from DAL to MCO on one aircraft with a stop in San Antonio without getting off the plane. You can even fly from KC, MO to DAL non stop.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 21, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Boy is this a true statement, He went to PHL from KIN via LAX. :help: :giggle: :hi: :wub:  :lol:

Aloha


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 21, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> BrianPR3 said:
> 
> 
> > nice  also quick question how were you able to fly from tampa to dallas on WN(southwest)? :huh: the wright amendment is still in effect for another year for destinations outside the zone
> ...


i see also the full repeal isn't till next year which allows nonstop flights outside of the zone


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, what can I say, Glacier is an awesome experience!

Last night I decided to take the free shuttle to Lake Macdonald Lodge to wait for the three hour late #7. I met up with a couple who had come from Portland & was taking the same train back home. The bellman took us to Belton station around 10pm, so we only had to wait outside the station about 30 minutes before it came rolling up! I had a roomette (#6) in the 731 car & switched to the 2730 (#8) around 3am! Showered around 6am & went to the Lounge cafe to pick up breakfast. We arrived in PDX 1 & 1/2 hours down. I just had lunch at Wilf's Restaurant, in the station, & am scheduled to hop on the #11 CS at 2:25. Will update in the morning from MTZ!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 24, 2013)

My trip from PDX - MTZ was a FIASCO! AC in my car #1130 (rm #8) was broken & all passengers changed cars except me, as by the time they changed everyone, it was past dinner time & the AC was then working. My SCA, Roger was really wierd) the Parlor Car Attendant was terrible! The only good things about this trip was that everything was on time!!! When everyone was complaining about the broken AC, the conductor told us we had to call 800-USA-RAIL, I knew that wouldnt help but one guy did it & the Supervisor said that it was the Conductors responsibility!(DAAAH!) When the conductor was asked to talk to the Supervisor on the phone, he refused & finally started putting everyone in a different car!!!

Waiting on the CZ hoping it will be a much smoother trip!

Talk to ya in CHI

:hi:


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 26, 2013)

The CZ #6 was on time & I boarded #631 rm #8. My SCA was a fellow by the nick name "D", who turned out to be quite good! My meals were the usual scrambled eggs, burgers etc. but did get the short ribs one night( a little salty but good). We got held up after we hit a deer the first night but made up the time very quickly. Allthough the train was packed full the entire way, it was smooth & uneventful.

I just walked up to the Met Lounge agents, Red Caps & baggage room attendants & asked them about the new Met Lounge. Their reponse was a huge round of laughter!!!! They were clearly amused at the question!!!

Well, my 2013 train vacation is coming to an end I must say that it has once again been beautiful, & Glacier Park was AWESOME!!!!

HAD FUN!!!!!


----------



## OBS (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 27, 2013)

OBS said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


You're very welcome!

Only a few things to add.

While standing outside CUS along the river, I couldnt help but notice all these people , on foot, literaly running across the bridges toward me. DUUHHH, then it dawned on this red neck they were hurrying to the trains to get home! :giggle: :hi:

On the CONO, there were sleepers & coaches in front & behind the Dinner & Sightseer Lounge cars. I was on car #5900 Rm # 6, in the very rear. Kevin was my SCA & very good! The CONO was held last night for only a few minutes for the #8 EB!!!!

Well, I'm home now but wishing I was still on the Rails!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your trip with us!
> ...


^_^ The reason the CONO Consist was like it was is: its the Run through Texas Eagle Consist out of CHI! The Thundering Heard of Commuters @ Union Station is almost as bad as the NYP Mobs with the LAX Throng coming on strong down the Stretch!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 10, 2013)

Day #2


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 10, 2013)

Am I missing something? It seems as though my pix are coming out much too large!

Thanx


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 3


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 4


----------



## bobnjulie (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pictures and sounds like a wonderful trip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad most of your trip was a success. Love the trip up the Columbia River Gorge. Nice photos of the trip.

Too bad some parents don't seem to be able to discipline their children. If I had acted that way on the train, my father would have slowly pointed to his belt and that would have been the end of discussion  .

Hope to see you in Chicago in October?


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Spent 4 days in Glacier Park!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 11, 2013)

I really like your photos - some of the most scenic parts of our country. I took the liberty of Photoshoping them a little. Enjoy!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Return Trip, Day 8


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 9


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 10


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 11


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Chicago Waiting on the #59


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 12 :angry:

What a trip!!!!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW. Thanks for sharing. I am glad you finally got to experience Glacier National Park.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2013)

pennyk said:


> WOW. Thanks for sharing. I am glad you finally got to experience Glacier National Park.


Ditto! Good stuf, thanks for Posting!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks! But I forgot my favorite photo!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice Bus, who's the Old Guy??? :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 12, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Nice Bus, who's the Old Guy??? :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


Now, that was funny!!! :hi: :hi: I'm only a few years older than the Bus! But, like the bus, I've been around the block a few times!!!!


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Bus, who's the Old Guy??? :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:
> ...


Some of us have been around the block enough time to wear a grove in the block.

Aloha


----------

